# Firefox now blocking access to Google sites

## darkphader

Firefox will no longer allow access to Google sites claiming insecure connection.

```
Your connection is not secure

The website tried to negotiate an inadequate level of security.

gmail.com uses security technology that is outdated and vulnerable to attack. An attacker could easily reveal information which you thought to be safe. The website administrator will need to fix the server first before you can visit the site.

Error code: NS_ERROR_NET_INADEQUATE_SECURITY
```

Happens with gmail.com as well as google.com etc.

----------

## ryszardzonk

Same thing here. Must be one of the last updates. Either ca-certificates or nss

EDIT: Here it is https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=603622

More packages might be affected. Seems kodi is one of those as well

----------

## Tony0945

https://github.com/deuiore/palemoon-overlay

----------

## Amranu

Same problem. Downgraded dev-libs/nss and app-misc/ca-certificates, no effect.

----------

## darkphader

 *Amranu wrote:*   

> Same problem. Downgraded dev-libs/nss and app-misc/ca-certificates, no effect.

 

I needed to rebuild Firefox after downgrading nss.

----------

## gerard27

I was lucky I guess,running ~amd64.

Synced couple of hours ago,nss was not upgraded.

In /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask 3.28 was masked already.

Gerard.

----------

